# Scale Kudzu



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I think I've found at least one plant that I won't be planting on my layout again: wirevine.










This stuff is amazingly tenacious and ridiculously invasive. I planted a single 3" pot of it last fall, and it's gone crazy. Not only did it cover the cleared area where I planted it, it jumped (over and under) a paver, climbed two dwarf Alberta spruce, became intertwined with two other ground covers, and keeps trying to cross the right of way despite regular applications of Roundup. And places where I've pulled it up, apparently roots and all, it's come back. All in about 8 months.

But if there's someone else out there who needs to model Kudzu, this is your stuff


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan;

People who live in Franklin County, VA (just to the south of me) say that keeping a few goats on the property will keep the kudzu in check. Apparently goats really love the stuff. Now, all we have to do is genetically engineer large scale goats (yeah, good luck with that!).

Hope you can subdue the stuff.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually kudzu is edible. Some people use it in salads. 

However I think it grows faster than one can eat it unless one has a large group to feed.

The slogan for kudzu is; the vine that ate the south, for good reason.


----------

